# New truck question



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I am getting ready to send Santa my 2008 Christmas gift request. I am in need of new truck. I am thinking a 2500 or 3500 series diesel truck to tow boat, new 5th wheel coming next year. I do not think I need a dually. 
Which one of the three makers will give best mpg, cost of ownership on average daily driving?? 
I like the creature comforts of the Ford but have reservations about their engines/trannies and two stage turbo system. 
I like the cummins in the Dodge but their trannies have betrayed me before. 
I like the tranny in Chevy/GMC but unfamiliar with their engine.

As you folks can see, I am a bit up in knots here.

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

What size boat? 6 speed or auto? What are you really looking for in it other than towing?


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Not so much for the boat as for a new 5th wheel I am planning on getting this comming year. My Suburvan tows boat OK, although I do notice the truck feels the load behind it a bit and the tranny fluid did show signs of wear(small shavings, etc)last time I had it serviced. I have an 02 Suburvan and my boat is a 21 cat. The new truck will mainly handle boat/RV towing, hauling stuff around on ocassion, and be mainly a 3rd vehicle. I work a good 50 miles from home and my daily driver is a Honda accord(for gas millage and overall economy of ownership). 
I want the auto tranny, the basic creature comforts, good unloaded millage, capable towing in most road grades, but mostly realiability as the truck will be mainly for recreational use.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

3500 Dodge 4x4


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

CREW CAB DURAMAX THE ONLY ONE YOU NEED


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Dodge Trannies have improved a lot in the last 10 years. That was driven by the need to accomodate the extra torque from the High Output Cummins, and finally the 6.7 litre version. The trans coolers they now use are also huge, and sit out in front of the radiator versus being built into the same core.


----------



## onlysalt (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a ford PS but they don't have the bugs worked out of the new motors yet, chevy duramax just doesn't have the power of the others. Pocketfisherman is right about the dodge tranies, they are a lot better, but still only last for about 200,000 mi when towing. Now dodges 6speed is bullet proof. In my opinion right now dodge is the mechanicly sound but the comfort is not as good as the ford or chevys. The used market is in your favor right now if you want a used diesel, big insentives either way.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

used diesel...either a 05 or earlier PS or a Dodge.

For new, you can go with a gas Tundra, as long as you get a lightweight 5th wheel. When I last took my trailer in for service I asked about the Tundra's and 5th wheels and they said that combo was popular and they'd heard few complaints.

For longevity and torque, tho', you need a diesel.


----------



## Bayrunner22 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have had all three Diesels for business and rec. use. The best overall has been the Duramax. I have a 2500 (rec)and it pulls better than the others one ton (Ford or Dodge). I am in process of replacing all my company trucks with Duramax. Duramaxs have held up much better than the other two diesels with better mileage and less break downs.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Can the duramax engines run on reular diesel. Not the ULS grade stuff or do they require the ULS after 07??


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

All the newer ones run ULSD, if you I were you I would look into one of the last 5.9 Cummins made. Trust me they will be up there with the price of gold soon.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> All the newer ones run ULSD, if you I were you I would look into one of the last 5.9 Cummins made. Trust me they will be up there with the price of gold soon.  [/QUOT
> 
> I SECOND THAT !!!AND THIRD LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have Duracrap, Poopstroke and the 2 Dodges are the only 2 that have not broke down !!!!!!!!!! both 5.9 that reminds me I should change my oil I think it 10,000 over !!!!!!!!!!!LOL 95,000 on a 3500 2006 and hasnt missed a beat !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtown (May 31, 2008)

I have 2004 dodge 6 speed pull a gooseneck all the time. I abuse this truck but I am religulous about chaging the oil and the fuel filter the only thing that has went wrong split my drive shaft york 184 dollars. Look at what the hotshot drivers have dodge. Chevy has a better interior. Buy the 5.9 not the new one it's a dog.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought one of the last 07 Dodge dually's with a 5.9 in Texas last year. Being a Ford man, I can tell you I was apprehensive. It is a lot more truck than I expected, and I have had zero problems with it in the first year.

Look around, you can find a great deal on a 07 or 06 truck, whatever you buy. 

I also have an 07 Chevy gasoline, and it drives great, but, has been to the shop too much.


----------



## ssminnow355 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd stay away from the Dodge diesel. Buddy is about to file Lemon law on it (its a new one). Numerous problems and his gas mileage is horrible.

I just just joined the diesel club myself in taking advantage of the current chevy pricing & rebates. 2500HD crew cab 4wd with duramax and ally tranny. Couldn't be happier. Still breaking in but I'm averaging 14-15 (leadfoot) in the city and 22-24 on the highway. The duramax is an isuzu engine. They'll run forever. User manual does say to use "ultra low sulfur" diesel and they recommended I change the fuel filter every other oil change.

PS: I got rid of my tundra. They're just not built the same as they used to be and I'll bet it's a trend more people begin to realize down the road.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

ssminnow355 said:


> I'd stay away from the Dodge diesel. Buddy is about to file Lemon law on it (its a new one). Numerous problems and his gas mileage is horrible.
> 
> I just just joined the diesel club myself in taking advantage of the current chevy pricing & rebates. 2500HD crew cab 4wd with duramax and ally tranny. Couldn't be happier. Still breaking in but I'm averaging 14-15 (leadfoot) in the city and 22-24 on the highway. The duramax is an isuzu engine. They'll run forever. User manual does say to use "ultra low sulfur" diesel and they recommended I change the fuel filter every other oil change.
> 
> PS: I got rid of my tundra. They're just not built the same as they used to be and I'll bet it's a trend more people begin to realize down the road.


I have an 07 Chevy and it has been nothing but trouble. Let me know how that Lemon law works.


----------



## ssminnow355 (Oct 26, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> I have an 07 Chevy and it has been nothing but trouble. Let me know how that Lemon law works.


Basically you have to document eveything that has been done to the truck. I'm assuming it's still under warranty so just have your paperwork handy.

http://www.txdot.gov/services/motor_vehicle/texas_lemon_law/default.htm

Most of the time when it gets close to when they're actually going to have to give you your money back for the vehicle they'll pull a "we'll give you X amount of dollars to sign this and just go away". don't fall for it.

Do you have the 07 diesel or gas engine. I haven't heard much about that 6 liter gas engine.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Have the 07 LBZ Dmax, older body style and and engine before they changed to the ULS engines and then changed the design. I test drove all three being discussed. At the time the Dmax was easily the most powerful, dodge next, then Ford. My decision came down between the Dodge and Chevy. I chose the Chevy engine tranny combo over the Dodge as well as the exterior design. I reaaly liked teh 5.9 cummings and the room in the Mega Cab. Decided to call with the Chevy when all things were looked at. Get 15mpg pulling whatever I have tried so far. Up to 21mpg on the highway. No modifications, except a big arse front end replacement and winch.

Damian


----------



## Dargel79 (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't buy a Ford Diesel, horrible mpg and not reliable.



I have a Dodge Cummins and it is a great truck.

Chevy I won't buy but I hear good things about the Duramax


----------

